# GSD and Ring pedigree



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Check out this intersting pedigree.High level French ring on the top and Paska Salztalblick on the bottom.Talking about bringing in a fresh outcross.
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/para.utkoma?fadir=494008&modir=550679


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I got a chance to talk to Daniel about Obelix and he was a son of a bitch.(Obelix, not Daniel) His kennels have produced dogs for 85 years or some crazy shit like that. It was his Grandfathers kennel originally.

We had a couple of dogs from him in my old club, nice stuff.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

If you read this report of Vasco by his owner:

QUOTE Vasco is from French lines coupled with proved German working blood lines. His French forefathers (?) were mainly worked in Ring Sports and represent extreme readiness to work and vitality.

His still young progeny is receiving praise from all sides. Healthwise his Breeding Value is 78 (basis with a foreign dog is 100) and with excellent elbow results in the lines.

Vasco is a dog with extreme and uncompromising drive and 100% readiness to work. His Schutzdienst is marked by very strong aggression and grip behaviour. He also has a natural “Zivilschärfe” (civil keenness) coupled with very good nerves and has no environment problems.UNQUOTE


and look at this video of him in C (you may have to execute the Active-X to watch it) what would you think?


http://www.sv-2000.org/dsh2008//index.php?option=com_seyret&task=videodirectlink&id=100&Itemid=199


I don't like criticising handlers that have achieved far more than I have but there seems to be so many conflicts between handler and dog. The guarding phases, when the handler joins the dog, the dog's orientation to handler beforehand; the fact that the handler seems to be keeping control of the dog by the skin of his teeth. One video obviously can't "explain" the dog as he really is, if any video can? The only part I liked was when the dog was engaging with the bitework but here I lack the advantage of being able to work dogs myself as a helper.


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

We have the opportunity to get our hands on a female from this litter but might be gone in the next day or two.Might be a nice way to diversify a breeding program.What I noticed in the video of the bitch from this litter was handling issues as well.The drives all look like they are in place.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

can someone explain why in the video, the dog keeps looking away fr the handler? and why he nearly took off during the one B&H? he doesn't seem very focussed on anything unless he's on the hunt. just for my own further education....


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

ann freier said:


> can someone explain why in the video, the dog keeps looking away fr the handler? and why he nearly took off during the one B&H? he doesn't seem very focussed on anything unless he's on the hunt. just for my own further education....


 Hunt for what?
Electricity you can see it the way the dog carries his ears and moves the only time the dog looked comfortable was the out on the escape handler dose not approach after the first out.
There's a lot conflict between handler and dog makes all the guarding look like shit


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Well this breeding was done in 06. Must have produced something good enough to warrant a repeat.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Michelle - could have - musn't have - repeat breedings are not always successful. 
Mike, I'm thinking on these lines, too. I've known of dogs that turn on their handlers because they've only been "educated" with buttons. Others show avoidance.

Strange, the prong collar in my mind hasn't shown such serious results. I think the human being finds it easier to press a button than to pull on a prong collar.

Although we're now not allowed to use both I would never condemn their use, just the usage by fools.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Hunt for what?
> Electricity you can see it the way the dog carries his ears and moves the only time the dog looked comfortable was the out on the escape handler dose not approach after the first out.
> There's a lot conflict between handler and dog makes all the guarding look like shit


"on the hunt" meaning the actual bitework. everything else looks, IDK, "disconnected"?? so in your opinion (be kind, i'm a newbie to Sch), the disconnect is due to too much e-collar? i've never seen it, so if that's it, i just learned something


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Michelle - could have - musn't have - repeat breedings are not always successful.
> Mike, I'm thinking on these lines, too. I've known of dogs that turn on their handlers because they've only been "educated" with buttons. Others show avoidance.
> 
> Strange, the prong collar in my mind hasn't shown such serious results. I think the human being finds it easier to press a button than to pull on a prong collar.
> ...


I prefer the E-collar and use both depends on the lesson I have made much less conflict and clearer corrections with electric hell often my helper uses the button he has a better view of what for and when than I or even a third person. How ever trust me whom ever has it is as skilled as a piano tuner with it.
No mess like this old boy got on his hands.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

ann freier said:


> "on the hunt" meaning the actual bitework. everything else looks, IDK, "disconnected"?? so in your opinion (be kind, i'm a newbie to Sch), the disconnect is due to too much e-collar? i've never seen it, so if that's it, i just learned something


JMO looks like it to me too much use or misuse This is supposed to be finished product.:-?


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

I wasn't looking at it as a finished product.Very easy to see that it's not on the video.The bloodlines and the drives open the mind to what it could be.The handling obviously sucks ,but I was trying to be nice up front.She is going to a much better place as of yesterday.Time will tell now.
Personally I was just a little intrigued by the top half since I have never seen one like it.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Martin said:


> I wasn't looking at it as a finished product.Very easy to see that it's not on the video.The bloodlines and the drives open the mind to what it could be.The handling obviously sucks ,but I was trying to be nice up front.She is going to a much better place as of yesterday.Time will tell now.
> Personally I was just a little intrigued by the top half since I have never seen one like it.


It's still fairly clear to still see the character of the dog looks decent. After some of these ass hats get done with them only a helper is able to see who is inside there.  Baning electricity in Germany isn't such a bad thing.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Of course the video doesn't work for me.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

What does?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

It takes a minute for it to load, Jeff. I didn't think it was going to work for me, either, but then it finally came up.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Something to do with the codec. I don't have what it takes to play the video.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Try this:

http://79.170.40.54/dogclips4u.net/index.php?option=com_seyret&task=videodirectlink&Itemid=53&id=45


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The computer says this: The page “Vasco Hurles Vent - C” has content of MIME type “application/x-mplayer2”. Because you don’t have a plug-in installed for this MIME type, this content can’t be displayed.

Help. No idea what that means other than no movie for you.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Guessing you're not the only one,I pasted the message in Google and this came up:


Quote

get similar problem when I try to listen an audio from the following link:
http://www.marketwatch.com/news/sto...x?guid={FB70C924-C252-4965-AAED-17FDFDD0580D}

The message says: 

Safari cannot find the Internet plug-in.
The page “TV & Radio” has content of MIME type “application/x-mplayer2”. Because you don’t have a plug-in installed for this MIME type, this content can’t be displayed.

Where can I find the plug-in? Thanks.
09-02-2007, 02:12 AM

That's Windows Media. You need Flip4Mac, which you can get for free from Microsoft since they abandoned their standalone version of Windows Media Player for OS X: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/wmcomponents.

Good luck!
Unquote


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks, it is working now.

All I saw is a good dog and bad training. LOL


----------

